# You Evil Salty People Win!



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

After looking at frogspawn and bubble tips I give up. 

Will be researching salt and heading to the dark side soonish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha!! Yay!!!

Did you want my little tank or you gunna do bigger?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Hahaha!! Yay!!!
> 
> Did you want my little tank or you gunna do bigger?


I think she'll go bigish, i see a 90gallon in kate's future hehe

I mean i am planning a huge tank in a few years.... Hehe


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I keep eyeing up corals myself
the cost is astronomical.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I keep eyeing up corals myself
> the cost is astronomical.


Yup lol, you get used to it


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

The 90 gallon I have in the window was origionally salt, I have a sump that was created for it, but I will not be going big in the near or distant future. I have to kinda hide it lol. One of those, what? That? Oh that's been there awhile now hun, sorta tanks. 

Cid you're not keeping your salty tank?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> Yup lol, you get used to it


Oh I just planning on robbing Jim and Eric when their out of town.  Can you imagine coming home and all the contents of your house are there and your coral tanks are all empty lol.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Oh I just planning on robbing Jim and Eric when their out of town.  Can you imagine coming home and all the contents of your house are there and your coral tanks are all empty lol.


Haha, at least we know who to rob back


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG your in trouble now lolol


----------



## Rui (Jan 29, 2009)

once you go salt you never come back!!! welcome to lalaland !!!lol...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> OMG your in trouble now lolol


You do realize you are partially to blame miss zebra pleco dontcha?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Lord help me I think mantis shrimp are neat lol.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

get a sturdy tank.... I am starting to see the cute value of them. they had one at Alternative Aquariums a while back. ran away then peeked at you... cute. They still frighten me though.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Lord help me I think mantis shrimp are neat lol.


They are cool, get a custom tank with inch thick glass


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So, you guys have finally a-salted Kat  I am eager to see what she comes up with.... I see shrimp and snails and perhaps clams


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

visit my store and you'll be converted for sure


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yesss!!! Kate, you're going to looooove it. I suggest going off the deep end head first.



Sunstar said:


> I keep eyeing up corals myself
> the cost is astronomical.


You can easily do it for under $250. Look at the 10g I set up for my sister. Cost about $150 plus stuff I had lying around. And then just fill it out with coral frags, and you can easily have a nice tank for under $300  Doooooo itttttttttt.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I might be using the 20 gallon I am getting from my sister as a reptile home. So right nowe..... can't go ocean. YET


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

quangbui said:


> visit my store and you'll be converted for sure


We'll (Ciddian & I) be seeing you on Saturday Quang. Make sure to take the day off lol.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Yesss!!! Kate, you're going to looooove it. I suggest going off the deep end head first.
> 
> You can easily do it for under $250. Look at the 10g I set up for my sister. Cost about $150 plus stuff I had lying around. And then just fill it out with coral frags, and you can easily have a nice tank for under $300  Doooooo itttttttttt.


I'm going to do it for sure, but very slowly. With all the snow we've had I see fins a fanning all over the place lol. So it'll be awhile. Now if I could just catch my 260 eggs before the male eats them. Rotten fish!

And you're right Sunstar, shrimp, snails and maybe a little goby or perc.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH crap!!!!!!Did i let you in to see it ?????
shoot i thaught i didnt ?
I am getting a 29gl all complete HQI soon from UTC  that be my last .....
I wounder how many people could blame me ......lol   

I am just waiting for eric zebras lololol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> The 90 gallon I have in the window was origionally salt, I have a sump that was created for it, but I will not be going big in the near or distant future. I have to kinda hide it lol. One of those, what? That? Oh that's been there awhile now hun, sorta tanks.
> 
> Cid you're not keeping your salty tank?


Nope I wont be keeping that one. Its very slapped together LOL but if you want something to learn on...(and a challange lol) you can have it for free..

I just suggest you start from scratch with it. I tend to keep the lights on too long


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> get a sturdy tank.... I am starting to see the cute value of them. they had one at Alternative Aquariums a while back. ran away then peeked at you... cute. They still frighten me though.


You gotta watch that Imax movie they played at Science Centre - I think it's called Deep Sea. You'll probably want to keep one for yourself after watching that movie.

Yes the cost of corals is outrageous, yet the price is justified. However, I do have concerns over uncontrolled collection of corals in wild.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Yes the cost of corals is outrageous, yet the price is justified. However, I do have concerns over uncontrolled collection of corals in wild.


which is why UTC is so great for the aqua-cultured frags, and the next best thing to that IMO is people fraggin their own and selling/trading amongst the community, that way less reefs get destroyed! just boycot the stores!! they would have to go aqua-culted sooner or later!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> which is why UTC is so great for the aqua-cultured frags, and the next best thing to that IMO is people fraggin their own and selling/trading amongst the community, that way less reefs get destroyed! just boycot the stores!! they would have to go aqua-culted sooner or later!


Now I see why you guys wanna lure me! You know I love a good trade! lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I ALMOST came home with live rock today! Ciddian and I went to Quangs and then to Big Al's Vaughn. Moonie (the manager) has been trying to convince me to go salt for a year now and was amused by what saltwater fish I liked. Dwarf lionfish are the cutest! And I seriously need to have sexy shrimp!
I will probally be the only person in the universe with a saltwater shrimp only tank without coral lol.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It is a good idea anyway to get a local group of people with reefs, like the bug buddies, but with corals. And hopefully keeping the reefs from being further damaged. 

I am going to hyjack here. sorry kat...
For me, I can get reverse osmosis water locally, so I might consider going nano. Can I nano reef a 2.5 gallon tank? I have seen a compact fluorecent lamp that has the two lights (the blue and white) The largest I could do is a 5.5 gallon, but I would not be getting away with it too easily. I tell you, my husband WOULD murder me. 

I would not want more than a small mushroom or two, since it is tiny, one of those tings Ameekplec keeps killing, and or some snails. I don't really want fish. I been eyeing it up for a while. I seem to perfer small tanks than large ones, but I do want a huge fw tank at some point.... suggestions?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I ALMOST came home with live rock today! Ciddian and I went to Quangs and then to Big Al's Vaughn. Moonie (the manager) has been trying to convince me to go salt for a year now and was amused by what saltwater fish I liked. Dwarf lionfish are the cutest! And I seriously need to have sexy shrimp!
> I will probally be the only person in the universe with a saltwater shrimp only tank without coral lol.


Are sexy shrimp the same as harlequin shrimp?? Or dancing shrimp?? If so, they only eat starfish!!! Gotta keep an extra tank with one, and cut off a part of its foot once a week!! They are weird!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sexies are dancing shrimp. I think Thor amboinensis:









Harlequin shrimp are the starfish eaters:









Kat, I love the dwarf lionsifh too. So cute!! But they'd eat everyone else in the tank


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks Eric, I just got back, that reply was from my ipod, I didn't have the effort to search from it lol!



ameekplec. said:


> Sexies are dancing shrimp. I think Thor amboinensis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> Are sexy shrimp the same as harlequin shrimp?? Or dancing shrimp?? If so, they only eat starfish!!! Gotta keep an extra tank with one, and cut off a part of its foot once a week!! They are weird!!


I do enough gross stuff as it is. The buck stops at mutilating startfish! lol. 
Gross! I don't know if they are the same thing or not. I'll have to google. I'm still in the middle of planning and when I say planning what I really mean is plotting.  Peppermint shrimp are neat too!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I do enough gross stuff as it is. The buck stops at mutilating startfish! lol.
> Gross! I don't know if they are the same thing or not. I'll have to google. I'm still in the middle of planning and when I say planning what I really mean is plotting.  Peppermint shrimp are neat too!


peppermint shrimp look too much like cherry shrimp IMO

the good news kate is that I'm close by you to trade frags  hehe


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> peppermint shrimp look too much like cherry shrimp IMO
> 
> the good news kate is that I'm close by you to trade frags  hehe


I spend way too much time looking at cherries I think. The pepermints look more similar to a few sulawesi's in my aqualog shrimp book. (yeah yeah yeah I'm a shrimp nerd)


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I spend way too much time looking at cherries I think. The pepermints look more similar to a few sulawesi's in my aqualog shrimp book. (yeah yeah yeah I'm a shrimp nerd)


the sad part is, I know exactly what you're talking about! LOL and I agree they do indeed look like some of the sulawesi's


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The harlequins or smtg? I forget - that craze was so 2008 

So lady, what are you waiting for? Let's see some SW!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm still researching and figuring out what I really want to keep and what size tank I will be happy with and how exactly I am going to afford it lol. I love bubble tips but my favorite seems to be what Quang referred to as Eric corals. The harder branchier types. And apparently I have expensive taste in corals lol. Everything I liked was $50-$80 each!    Saltwater=Evil!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL.. that was so funny...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> ROFL.. that was so funny...


Funny for you! lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I'm still researching and figuring out what I really want to keep and what size tank I will be happy with and how exactly I am going to afford it lol. I love bubble tips but my favorite seems to be what Quang referred to as Eric corals. The harder branchier types. And apparently I have expensive taste in corals lol. Everything I liked was $50-$80 each!    Saltwater=Evil!


yeah the sps corals are very expensive, I am buying a 2" frag this week that will cost me $25 lol... I don't mind because I'm after the color! hehe

you get used to it! and after you frag/trade on your own a little it doesn't seem so expensive...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I I love bubble tips but my favorite seems to be what Quang referred to as Eric corals. The harder branchier types. And apparently I have expensive taste in corals lol. Everything I liked was $50-$80 each!    Saltwater=Evil!




Expensive corals rock!! lol You should check out the so-called Limited edition frags that ORA puts out. Those are schweet. But also like $80USD a pop.

Yeah, the SPS corals had me even before I knew what they were. Growing up looking at my fish and marine books, the branchy corals were my favs. And now I get to see them grow at home!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ha ha! I just picked up my first *cough*powerhead*cough...I picked up a Koralia 4. Little by little I will pick up more stuff but it has to be done covertly. The Korlia is for erm the pleco's...Never mind the 4 other powerheads this one is DIFFERENT lol. 

The crew at Big Al's laughed they've been tried to get me salty for a year now. Both told me no to a nano lol. They said with my addictive tendencies 30 minium.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i'd agree with that...  I just wasnt sure how you'd fit the tank in without someone noticing.. >.> 

If you ever want that five as a QT lemmie know. I gotta get rid of it as soon as I get the cube going. (which..may take a few)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kate, go as big as you can. I'm regretting not going with a minimal 24". Should of gone with the 24 x 24 x 24 cube.....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok kate, go big! I start 3.5gallons, went to 10gallons after what, two days? LOL then to a 65 gallon about 2 months after? but was planned after about 2 weeks from the 10g going....

I am already planning something that costs more than a car


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

well i started with a 10 gallon, then upgraded to a 20.. that lasted 6 months then needed more space so got a 33 gallon at a yard sale.. that lasted a year.. corals out grew it.. got my current 55 at petsmart on clearence.. soon will be getting a 90 or 120 as my corals are out growing this.. And dont say you not getting corals because once its all up and running you will make the mistake of starring at the coral tank at you lfs and then bam, your a goner.. If i were starting with what i know now.. ide get the 28 gallon bow kit at big als.. its like 169.00 you already have your power head heh.. then get the prizm protien skimmer.. 120.00 and finally get one of these http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/glo/GLOT5_LightProg2_EN.cfm for your lighting.. the units are 129.00 at big als and petsmart.. the bulbs are 30.00 each and you need 2.. a marine glow and powerglo.. and it will keep most any coral alive and well.. so your looking like 450.00 .. But you could just get this system http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_13&products_id=191 and get the optional protien skimmer , i think it like 50 dollars and your set.. the light arent as powerfull but they will do good for soft corals and lps corals. so that setup would run you 350.00 . But the other tank, though only 4 gallons more is more practical as its longer and taller. its not a cube but a bow front tank..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I tried lol. The koralia is now in my king tiger tank and my qt tank has 5 new king tigers and some honey comb catfish lol. One of these days I'll get around to the salty, I just can't resist pleco's. Plus they'll make a nice addition to my exsisting colony.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh pish.... Next time we go out you'll see.... LOL!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, it's about friggin' time Grrrl!

You know, we will be getting rid of our 40 gallon Osaka in about 2 weeks if you're interested, it's 24" x 24" x 24". My biggest complaint is getting my arm pits wet every time I attempt to clean the algae from the gravel line.

We may have some other SW things for sale at the same time. 

If you want to go with pretty sticks (Small Stony Polyped Corals), you'll need serious lighting ($$$).

Tagging along!


----------

